# A New Ranger For My Brother



## jkamend (Aug 20, 2005)

So i purchased a yellow faced ranger for my brother and it arrived a few days ago. I would like to give my first impressions and see what everyone thinks. One, the watch ws purchased from WCT and i dont know if they provide the bracelet or if it comes from the factory, but i didnt like it, too lite and weak clasp system. Second, and my only other complaint, the stem which connects to the crown felt loose, not super loose, but i would say a mm or two of movement. Is that normal? Other then that the watch is great and i am going to get one. Are the watches consistant in quality or do they very greatly. Should i be concerned about the movement? Thanks for any help you can give. and WCT service is great.

jka


----------



## wamanning (Sep 1, 2005)

normal stuff.

the bracelet is crap. it's a "tactical" watch, so put it on a G10 and be done with it!

the stem is indeed a little "sloppy", but many watches have that. in fact, many consider some "sloppiness" to be a feature for watches that will encounter rough duty, as it serves to remove shock/stress from the winding mech when being used.

enjoy your ranger...it's a fantastic piece!

walter


----------



## jkamend (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks I had thought no one would write back. I also got myself one of the new ID 3077 about a week and a half ago. It is the one with the original look that was shown on this site on another post by roy. The watch does not have the same sloppiness of the ranger. By the way my brother loves his watch.

Thanks

jka


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

jkamend said:


> Thanks I had thought no one would write back. I also got myself one of the new ID 3077 about a week and a half ago. It is the one with the original look that was shown on this site on another post by roy. The watch does not have the same sloppiness of the ranger. By the way my brother loves his watch.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thinking of getting the ID 3077 when Roy gets them in, have seen the watch on the G----m site and their posting on WUS.

Any chance of any photo's and any niggles or doubts on this one?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Does your 3077 have the "mercedes" hands?


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

The question above was ment for jkamend!


----------



## jkamend (Aug 20, 2005)

I have tried to take a picture but i am not very good at it. i have a cannon but cant get a good pic, i would guess it is my lack of practice.. also i dont know how to post pics.

the style is the one with the mercedes hands just like the one on roys post when it was first shown. if you have ideas about how to do the pics tell me.

thanks

jka


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

look in the photography forum at the 2 pinned threads.


----------

